# REHOME: IL: Need help finding homes for a few of mine



## gentle giants (Nov 8, 2007)

As the title said, this is not easy for me, and is something I have been going over in my head for a while now, and I just can't see any other way. 

We found out last monht that my husband's Army unit is getting mobilized, we think in February. That will be about two weeks before our third child is due to be born. As I wion't have him here to help me for at least a year, I am going to have to let go of some of my rabbits. There is jsut no wayI cn keep up with three kids, cats, dogs, and rabbits. The cats and dogs are in the house, so I can care for them more easily than I can the rabbits, who are out in the barn. 

If I can even find homes for five or six of them, it will be a big help to me, as that would be a lot less cages to clean and feed to buy and haul. I have gotten some of tehm neutered and spayed, but not all. If it is someone on here that is taking them, someone I know will be a good home, I am willing to let them go for free. _So long as I know where they are going!_ I will not give tehm away to someone who is a stranger. I am going to be taking pics of all of them this afternooon, and will post back here with the ones I can let go of. This has bee really agonizing for me, also because I will have to put my plans to start a rescue on hold indefinalty. I am willing to do some transporting to help out getting them to someone.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 8, 2007)

i am so sorry that you have to make this decision, it has to be ssssoooo hard , hopefully someone here will be able to take one , or two, or more  sot hat will help ease your mind.



Good luck


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 8, 2007)

I have pics of two of the guys taken already, Gabe and Buzz. They are both neutered boys. Gabe is a Flemish mix, about 7-8 pounds. He was taken out of an abuse situation by our local animal shelter, adn since they don't have the proper facilities for rabbits they called me to take four of them. A vet tech where they took them for health checks took three more. Buzz is a broken black Holland? Mini? lop buck. He was an owner surrender, the girl that had him was moving and couldn't take him with her. 







Gabe is a very sweet, laid back guy, and loves to be around people. He was surprised at first when I petted him, it was like he couldn't decide what I was doing to him. He seems to really like it now, though. 






Buzz can be a littel standoffish at first, but I quickly learned the way to his heart is with treats, and the more the better. He is particularly addicted to froot loops.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 8, 2007)

OMG! What a difficult decision to make! You poor thing! My heart goes out to you. I hope things go well for you. Not easy with a baby on the way. I'll keep you and the bunnies in my prayers that you find them all good homes. ray: (And such cuties!)


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you for the sympathy, guys. If I don't seem very responsive, it's because I jsut can't seem to find much to say at the moment. I am jsut sitting here crying right now.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2007)

This is just a thought, but do you think if you taught kids for 4H about the bunnies maybe they would volunteer to come help you when you need some help right then?

Call your 4H office and tell them what's going on. Our 4H will help soldier's families.

Also, there are other organizations out there that might. I would imagine if you put the word out, you could at least get someone to come and help those last weeks you are pregnant and for awhile after the baby is born.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 8, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> This is just a thought, but do you think if you taught kids for 4H about the bunnies maybe they would volunteer to come help you when you need some help right then?
> 
> Call your 4H office and tell them what's going on. Our 4H will help soldier's families.
> 
> Also, there are other organizations out there that might. I would imagine if you put the word out, you could at least get someone to come and help those last weeks you are pregnant and for awhile after the baby is born.




That sounds like a wonderful idea. Here are some websites for soldiers pets who need foster homes:

https://www.netpets.org/netp/foster.php

http://www.guardianangelsforsoldierspet.org/fostering_a_pet.htm

Your situation may be different than some, if you just need time to get back on your feet and settled in withyour new baby. People may be more receptive to a shorter term foster plan, or you may even be able to hook up with a foster that is local to you who could come out and help.

If those routes don't work out, would you be open to having people on the forumtemporarily foster some of them?Decisions could be made on a case-by-case basis, as long as the foster knows its temporary - unless you'd be willing to do a permanant rehome.


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know about the Army foster, teh problem with that is that they all have to be spayed/neutered before they can go into foster, and I can't afford right now to fix all the ones who aren't yet. 

If members on here would want to foster that would be a possibility. Some of these guys were going to have to find new homes eventually anyway, because of course I wouldn't be able to keep all the ones i rescued. If anyone would want to foster one of teh bunnies I post on here, let me know and we can talk it over. Like I said, it would be a year to a year and a half that they would need to be fostered.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 8, 2007)

OMG! :shock:

Buzz looks just like my Baby girl that I lost in June. Last week I had a dream that I got a male that looked just like her.

I'm so sorry you're having todo this. I knowit must be heart-breaking.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> OMG! :shock:
> 
> Buzz looks just like my Baby girl that I lost in June. Last week I had a dream that I got a male that looked just like her.
> 
> I'm so sorry you're having todo this. I knowit must be heart-breaking.



So, Buzz isn't too far from you is he?! LOL!

I'll keep the word going out around people I know.

Do you know the breeds you have for adoption yet?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 9, 2007)

Your dream was foreshadowing that you should get this bunny!


----------



## Leaf (Nov 9, 2007)

gentle giants, I do want to help you. I am, unfortunantly, in a hard spot right now. I've posted a bit aboutmy car problemsin the "Let Your Hare Down" section.

I will help, and I will offer to take one in. I've been mulling over this since you first posted. I didn't jump right in because I haven't been able to sit down yet to see what I can affoard to do cage-wise, for vetting, emergenciesetc. I won't know the finaly total for my car repairs until tomorrow, or Monday morning at the latest.

The best I can do at this point is offer within the next few weeks to take one in. I wish I could do more - I know I have offered to help multiple others that weren't as close to me as you are and I know people know I took in several needing homes recently and found them homes. That was all before my car troubles and I hope you don't feel that I'm short changing you in any way.

I'm not, but I have to be fair and realistic - I've incurred almost $1,000 in vehicle repairs this week that I've had to pay out of pocket.

Once my car IS up and running and I feel slightly more financially secure I'll definantly be open to making solid plans if you still have some that need to be rehomed.


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 10, 2007)

Leaf, please don't apologize! I don't want anyone to feel obligated to take one of these guys or something, just because I posted on here. I know how it feels to have moeny problems, especially unexpected ones like that. 

Anyway, here are a couple of more does. This is Sophie. She came from the same situation as Gabe, and is a littel smaller than him, probably about six pounds. She is still rather frightened of people, which is understandable, but does fairly well being picked up and handled anyway. She is spayed.






This one is Lily, and she is of course a Flemish Giant, light grey is her color. She is the daughter of Sally, who is my avatar. She is a little distant, not a very lovey girl, but I have never been able to spend a lot of time playing with her, so she might open up with more attention. She is about seven months, and not yet spayed. 






Here she is meeting my cat, Crazy. She is actually about the same size as my cat, she is jsut sort of hunched down in this pic.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 10, 2007)

How big are Sophie and Lily?

I have to admit, I'm instantly drawn to Lily...but because she looks JUST like a bigger (much, I'm sure) than my Maisie...Chinchilla buns are SO PRETTY!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

I love Lily. She has a cute face! She reminds me of my Tony. That probably seems odd since she's a different breed and color LOL! She just does for some reason. He's kinda stand offish too. Once you love on him tho he likes it...


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 10, 2007)

Sophie is about six pounds-ish. Lily is about 14 pounds. She may still grow some, as she is less than a year old.


----------



## cmh9023 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

I don't know where you are in Illinois, but I'm in southeastern Wisconsin. If there is any way I can help with transport, I will.

Cara


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 11, 2007)

I just want to say that Lily is GORGEOUS. If she were younger and closer - I'd take her in a heartbeat and get her neutered - I think she'd be gorgeous w/ Tiny. But I'm not sure her personality would work well with his...which is the main reason why I'm passing.

Peg

Edited to add: Wait a minute...what is her personality like? Is she aggressive? (For some reason I thought you said she was and then I went back and reread your post). Would she get along with another rabbit? 

I want a free-roaming flemish doe (that I'll neuter) for Tiny to have as a companion.

Or at least I'm thinking about it....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2007)

Ooo Tiny might have a little ....... errrrrr BIG girlfriend!!!! :bouquet:


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 11, 2007)

I have never had Lily show any aggresion towards me at all, even though she is at that age now! She did once manage to break donw the wal between her cage and the one next to her, which also contained an unspayed doe. There was a lot of hair pulling, but neither one of them had any actual injuries, which surprised me. Other than that, since she isn't fixed yet, I haven't had her in close contact with any of my other rabbits, so I don't know what she would be like with a neutered male.


----------



## tamnjo (Nov 11, 2007)

I feel really bad for you. I couldnt imagine what it would like to have to give up my babies. I wish I could help. Good luck!

P.S. Lily is absolutly beautiful!:brownbunny


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi gentle giants, if our two rescues were only closer in distance (sigh). The photos are gorgeous. 

Sending positive vibes that new perusers or members to RO will seriously consider your crew. Help 'em find a forever home. You are an angel to help them.

{{ Gabe, Buzz, Sophie, Lily .... }}


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 12, 2007)

I want to share that I SERIOUSLY considered Lily and got Art to the point to agree that he was willing to let me get a doe for Tiny if I feel it is best for him.

But she is just too close to his weight and she is older than what I want to adopt. It is breaking my heart too because I think she is so gorgeous.

I wish that she would've been a good match for him because I think she's gorgeous....she really called out to me and I spent a lot of time considering her and talking to others about if it would be the right decision.

Peg


----------



## angoralvr (Nov 12, 2007)

I LOVE Lily! I think Henri does need a girlfriend. I am going to ask Matt tonight if he would consider letting Henri have a bond mate.


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 12, 2007)

Peg, don't feel bad, they might have not gotten along anyway, you never know. Tiny can go on having a hare-m, LOL. 

Angoralovr, if there is anything else you would need to know about Lily, please feel free to pm me,I will do my best to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 13, 2007)

There are many things I like about Flemish Giants, but one of the best is cats fear them!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 13, 2007)

*My cat fears Cloverbunny....... She's MAYBE 2 lbs soaking wet! lol*

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> There are many things I like about Flemish Giants, but one of the best is cats fear them!:biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf (Nov 17, 2007)

Have you had any luck rehoming any of them, gentle giants?


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, Wabbitdad12 is going to take Lily. He has plans to breed her to his big guy, Barney. The others are still available, though.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear progress is being made. Hopefully some of the stress will be lifted and you can be more at ease soon with your upcoming baby and your husbands leave.

All of the rabbits are adorable... Sophie's coloring is awesome, Buzz just has a *look* and Gabe looks like he could be a character!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm SO HAPPY to hear that Wabbitdad is taking Lily...how wonderrful!! 

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Yes, Wabbitdad12 is going to take Lily. He has plans to breed her to his big guy, Barney. The others are still available, though.


----------



## okiron (Nov 29, 2007)

How are things going gentlegiants? How many more are you planning on rehoming? How's your family doing?


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 29, 2007)

Family is doing ok, now, my son is recovered from his surgery and I am hanging in there with my pregnancy. 

I had hoped to find homes for at least four or five, but other than Lily no one has been able to take any so far.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 29, 2007)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Family is doing ok, now, my son is recovered from his surgery and I am hanging in there with my pregnancy.
> 
> I had hoped to find homes for at least four or five, but other than Lily no one has been able to take any so far.



How old is your son? What kind of surgery did he have?

I keep looking at the pictures of Gabe and Buzz and I am trying to resist there cuteness...argh!:nerves1


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 29, 2007)

My son is four, he had his adenoids out. Minor surgery, but still was really scary for Mom! He did better than me, LOL. 

Gabe is a sweetie, he reminds me of a grizzled tomcat that has been in a lot of fights, but still comes home for milk and love with his people. He has a small scar on his nose, not sure what that is from, but jsut adds to his charm. If I am late feeding, he will break out of his cage and come looking for me, LOL. There have been a couple of times I have come into the barn and found myself tripping over him. One day he really scared me, I was taking the kids to school and got part way down the drive in the van and found him lounging in the sun in the middle of the drive!

Buzz is a little fuzz ball, at least to me who is used to the big bunnies. I think he would like a girlfriend, I introduced him to Charity the other night and he was acting the submissive with her. (Which is a good thing, cause Charity is anything but submissive!) He is a fairly calm guy, he absolutly LIVES for treats. I think if he didn't get his two froot loops every evening, he might not survive the night, LOL.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 30, 2007)

Buzz is still one of my favorites. He is just too cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 2, 2007)

Lily, my daughter and myself made it home after a harrowing trip :scared:through a ice storm to pick her up and another ice storm back home, often going no more then30 miles per hour for 60 miles. It was supposed to be a four hour tip there and a four hour trip back. It turned into a seven hour trip there (including getting lost and Gentle Giants hubby giving good directions to get us unlost to their house) and six hours back home. Lily took it all in stride, occasionally looking up as if to say "Are we there yet?". God was watching over my daughter and I because I lost control on the ice but recovered without going into the ditch on I-57 and another time on a bridge on the way there. I lost count the number of cars, trucks and semi's in the median or ditch.

I fell in love with Lily as soon as I saw her in her hutch :inlove:and so did my wife and son when I brought her in the house. It was despite the ordeal of the day worth it as Lily is a gorgeous bun, whobe a great show bunny and should do well. She settled down next to me on the couch and enjoyed the brushing my wife gave her.

Thanks Gentle Giant for letting my family adopt Lily!


----------



## Leaf (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm so happy for all three of you!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh YAY!! I'm so happy to hear she's home! WONDERFUL!!!

Hugs!!


----------



## stargazerLily (Dec 2, 2007)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> My son is four, he had his adenoids out. Minor surgery, but still was really scary for Mom! He did better than me, LOL.




I know this OT, but I wanted to say my daughter went through that surgery last year, 10 days before her 2nd birthday. My daughter did a lot better with it than I did, but it was also her second time going under. She also had ear tubes put in.Over ayear later I can say that is probably the best surgery she could have had because her health improved dramatically, even in as little as two weeks. I hope your son has the same results.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 2, 2007)

Please send pictures when you can. Glad you are home SAFE.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 3, 2007)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Please send pictures when you can. Glad you are home SAFE.



Thanks

Here is a picture from Sunday night of Lily settling in at our house. A few minutes after this was taken, Lily had her head almost on the couch itself and her rear legs were touching my right arm.







My wife was kind and did not get my face in the picture!:biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 3, 2007)

AWW!!! Look at that BEAUTIFUL girl!! She's like a giant Maisie! 

It's so wonderful to see her in her new home...

:inlove:


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 3, 2007)

I felt so bad for Wabbitdad and his daughter having to drive over here in that storm! We didn't have any idea that day was going to be so bad, or we would have planned another day. 

I love the pic of Lily reclining. I am going to save that one. Let me know how she does when you show her, I am dying to know! Thanks again for giving her a home. 


Stargazer, my son is doing better sleeping since the surgery. He has snored ever since he was born, and then a few weeks ago I walked into his room to check on him before going to bed, and he wasn't breathing! I shook him a little, and he took a big breath and started again, but I called the doc the next day and got him in.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 3, 2007)

Someone please 'nap wabbitdad w/Lily cuddled in his arms -and get a Face Too- and put that candid in a Bunns with Men Calendar. Spouses, why do they edit our eyes?? :X

Lily is gorgeous, what a trancing sweetheart. Cute report on her willingness to zone off. Nice to see photos. :love:

Give her kisses from "wisconsin". 

GG, thoughts are with you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 3, 2007)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> I felt so bad for Wabbitdad and his daughter having to drive over here in that storm! We didn't have any idea that day was going to be so bad, or we would have planned another day.



Please*don't feel bad*, there is no way to know what the weatherwas going to be. It just made for a very interesting story about how Lily came to live with us andLily didn'tseem to mind the weather.When I told people at work what I did they thought I was crazy. They knew I was going to get another rabbit, but when I told them I drove 7 hours one way through an ice storm and 6 1/2 back (weather was better!), the usual response was "You did what?". Not being rabbit people they just can't understand that Lily is so beautiful and such a sweetie thatit was worth it! The trip back wasn't bad except for Lily's backseat driving!:biggrin2:

We are very happy to give Lily a home and we will sure let you know how she does in the shows.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, I know, no one in my family ever can understand about the money I spend on my rabbits. :?My dad is always saying stuff like, "You can't be making any money off them, can you?" I say, "Dad, that's not the POINT..." He jsut looks at me kinda blankly and says, "Oh...Ok." ullhair:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL! Did Lily have opinions about the weather and driving then? 

My hubby has no clue either.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! Did Lily have opinions about the weather and driving then?
> 
> My hubby has no clue either.



Lily said It's starting to rain you better stay in the right lane...speed up and pass this truck...slow down your going too fast! Yes Lily, no Lily!:biggrin2:

I had no idea she was such a talker! One minute she wants to hear country music then it was Christmas music. She has such a cute face that you just want to make her happy.

She was a good sport through the entire trip home. I gave her an extra banana chip for being so good.


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 5, 2007)

LILY IS HUGE!!!!!!

MAN i want a flemish soooo badly. i am so glad lily has a happy loving home. she ALWAYS did, but of course, gentle giants, you have absolute good reason to need to rehome.

wabbitdad: you're great for taking in lily!

gentle giants: good luck with everything, i truly hope all of the buns up for adoption find great homes and that you and your family (and new baby coming soon of COURSE) are doing well!!!!!!!!!!!

tracy and nemo


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, TTW. Lily is a big girl, she is eight months and I believe something like 14-15 pounds already. And of course, she is still growing!! I know her two brothers from the same litter are huge too, the lady that has them recently sent me an email saying how incredibly huge they have gotten, but she didn't have a weight on them as her daughter has stolen the bathroom scale.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 6, 2007)

I can't believe it, but I think Lily is bigger then the other three Flemish I have:shock:. They weigh a few more pounds, but overall length and height I think is bigger. She's huge and such a sweetie!


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 6, 2007)

wabbitdad!!!! you are SUCH a flemish hogger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:tantrum:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 6, 2007)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> wabbitdad!!!! you are SUCH a flemish hogger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :tantrum:


:raspberry:Barney the dinasaur wasn't around when I grew up so I never learned to share.


----------



## Leaf (Dec 9, 2007)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> wabbitdad!!!! you are SUCH a flemish hogger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :tantrum:



LOL I echo that thought!!



She does look big, especially laying in your arms that way. Eventually I'd love to see a picture of the giants together so we can *see* the difference in size.



Gentle Giants, hang in there - your other guys needing homes are adoreable and things will work out in the end. Have you had any luck locally?


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 9, 2007)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *timetowaste wrote: *
> 
> 
> > wabbitdad!!!! you are SUCH a flemish hogger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Not really. I have gotten a couple of replies, but from people I would definalty not trust. Like one lady said, and I quote, "why would it need nueter/spay? I mean come on its a rabbit" I was like, ok, no chance.


----------

